# Kefir grains gone bad?



## Island Creek Farm

I stored my grains in a small jar in milk for about a month in the fridge (have done it before with NO issues). I took them out this AM, left them on the counter while I milked. When I came back in, the whey (?) separation was greenish, not yellow-clear like normal. I dumped it in a strainer and rinsed with non-chlorinated water, but the liquid smelled like blue cheese. Rinsed well, and am soaking in milk now. How can I tell if they've gone bad? And if they are bad, what could have caused it? I stored grains over winter in milk for nearly six months with no issues....??????


----------



## Guest

Rinse again and give fresh milk every day for a while, they will come back to life...


----------



## Island Creek Farm

Thanks, just wanted to post that they did come back, though the first three or four rounds of milk was less viscous (sp?) than normal, and didn't have the same smell. Tossed those batches and now we are just fine!


----------

